# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Legal Countries

## Bleiddyn

Hi, this is my first post here. I travel a lot and reckon the
best way to get into steroids would be to go to a country
where they are legal. There are strict, draconian laws in
the US/Britain/Australia, so I figure moving to the Netherlands
or somewhere would be an idea, where you don't have the
police hassling you over it. Does anyone have a clue about
legal countries? The steroid I'd particularly like to use is Deca ,
since it doesn't shrink your jewels.

----------


## Aboot

> The steroid I'd particularly like to use is Deca ,
> since it doesn't shrink your jewels.



Who ever told you that is incorrect. Plus, if you are thinking about doing a deca only cycle, think again.

----------


## Bleiddyn

> Who ever told you that is incorrect. Plus, if you are thinking about doing a deca only cycle, think again.


In a medical report I read years ago, it said 'decaduraboline exhibits the
least testicular atrophy (of all steroids )'.

----------


## Warrior

I know the Middle East (somewhat limited to what they can sell though) and Southeast Asia have a lot of countries that allow the OTC sale of AAS... do you a have a specific country in mind?

----------


## Bleiddyn

> I know the Middle East (somewhat limited to what they can sell though) and Southeast Asia have a lot of countries that allow the OTC sale of AAS... do you a have a specific country in mind?


Anywhere with a good standard of living i.e. not third world, or full
of machine-gun toting police  :Big Grin:

----------


## Warrior

> In a medical report I read years ago, it said 'decaduraboline exhibits the
> least testicular atrophy (of all steroids)'.


Not sure about that since it is quite inhibitory to your natural androgen production... but the effects differ between people. And you should never do Deca by itself - you would be replacing your body's natural testosterone levels for a progestinic nortestosterone. Need to run at least a replacement dose of testosterone with it. Anyhoo - testicular atrophy a temporary condition until you get endogenous levels back to normal (post-cycle)...

----------


## Bleiddyn

> Not sure about that since it is quite inhibitory to your natural androgen production... but the effects differ between people. And you should never do Deca by itself - you would be replacing your body's natural testosterone levels for a progestinic nortestosterone. Need to run at least a replacement dose of testosterone with it. Anyhoo - testicular atrophy a temporary condition until you get endogenous levels back to normal (post-cycle)...


Interesting, this is a whole new world to me, dude.

----------


## Warrior

> Anywhere with a good standard of living i.e. not third world, or full of machine-gun toting police


Thailand is plentyful and a common "juice holiday" for people. Good gyms and a nice laid back atmosphere... been to Pataya and Bangkok - both nice cities. Pataya Beach is quite a bit less developed then Bangkok...

Doha, Qatar or even better... Dubai, UAE are both decent places on the Arabian Penninsula. Dubai is quite Westernized. But in the Middle East, sales are seem to be restricted to Slin, Genotropin GH (need to know the right pharmacist  :Cool:  ), Testosterone Enanthate , Sustanon , Deca (50mg/mL) and various anicilaries (Clomid, Proviron , Nolvadex ...)...

Being able to go to a pharmacist and fill your own order is a great luxury - never have to worry about losing a source or doing anything illegal...

----------


## Bleiddyn

> Thailand is plentyful and a common "juice holiday" for people. Good gyms and a nice laid back atmosphere... been to Pataya and Bangkok - both nice cities. Pataya Beach is quite a bit less developed then Bangkok...
> 
> Doha, Qatar or even better... Dubai, UAE are both decent places on the Arabian Penninsula. Dubai is quite Westernized. But in the Middle East, sales are seem to be restricted to Slin, Genotropin GH (need to know the right pharmacist  ), Testosterone Enanthate , Sustanon , Deca (50mg/mL) and various anicilaries (Clomid, Proviron , Nolvadex ...)...
> 
> Being able to go to a pharmacist and fill your own order is a great luxury - never have to worry about losing a source or doing anything illegal...


That sounds like a great idea (Thailand), thanks.  :Cool:

----------


## stupidhippo

about that deca thing.. I suspect that that study was done 4 medical purposes and they have completely diffrent dosages there.. I can believe that deca causes less testicular atrophy when used in physiological doses or sumin... When used like BB do, deca also shrinks ur nuts =) ,pretty sure..

----------


## craigsuperbig

You can find good legal injectables Test, Deca , Equipoise in all Latin America.
Orals are a bit harder to find there, but with test you can grow a lot before you will need them.

----------


## MMA

> In a medical report I read years ago, it said 'decaduraboline exhibits the
> least testicular atrophy (of all steroids)'.



deca actually "shuts down" you nads harder than most. whoever told you that was wrong. it is one of the safest drugs in virtually every other category tho. 

BTW - if you know what you're doing, no cycle shrinks your nuts. there are ways to avoid this every time, no matter what you use.

they list an incredible list of horrible side effects for roids. these are real, but almost all can be avoided if you know what you're doing. educate yourself, and you won't have to suffer, and you'll have amazing results. or you can do it without properly researching, suffer from the side effects, and lose most of your gains. it's up to you.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Im from the UK and we do not have "draconian laws". It is legal to import and posess AS for your own consumption.

----------


## *Narkissos*

I live in the Caribbean...they're no possession laws for the aforementioned compound...or substances related to it

----------


## judge_dread

> Hi, this is my first post here. I travel a lot and reckon the
> best way to get into steroids would be to go to a country
> where they are legal. There are strict, draconian laws in
> the US/Britain/Australia, so I figure moving to the Netherlands
> or somewhere would be an idea, where you don't have the
> police hassling you over it. Does anyone have a clue about
> legal countries? The steroid I'd particularly like to use is Deca ,
> since it doesn't shrink your jewels.


If Deca is that u looking for then GREECE is your country man!
U can get genuine cheap Deca (Organon or Norma's stuff) tho it's a prescribed drug...some pharmacists are willing to help.

----------


## tempbrit

In Brazil you can purchase at every gym that I visited. They will also administer all the shots for you, plan PCT, the works. This includes the very upscale executive level type of gyms. You can also purchase at a lot of pharmacies.

Lastly if you are really hard up and the two options above do not work, simply go to a Dr. and ask him for a perscription.

It is a piece of cake in Brazil. However, they are illegal.

----------


## numero_uno

How are the prices in Brazil, though?

----------


## thunderin

> Hi, this is my first post here. I travel a lot and reckon the
> best way to get into steroids would be to go to a country
> where they are legal. There are strict, draconian laws in
> the US/Britain/Australia, so I figure moving to the Netherlands
> or somewhere would be an idea, where you don't have the
> police hassling you over it. Does anyone have a clue about
> legal countries? The steroid I'd particularly like to use is Deca ,
> since it doesn't shrink your jewels.


My recommendation to all is to move to China as I did some years ago. Everything is legal to order and arrives in about 3 days. Oh, vials and oil must come from overseas. Great food (international and Chinese), great gyms, great girls, cheap cost of living and the locals treat foreigners very well.

----------


## BigLittleTim

So... I'm sitting in some little cafe in Greece drinking Grappa with a box of recently scored Deca on the table. How do I get it home to the good ol' U.S. of A.?

I had a friend who used to go to visit family outside of Athens every year, and he would mail multiple packages back to himself. I believe he sent it FedEx, and even pre-printed out the FedEx forms before he left America. He mailed to multiple addresses to cut down on the chance of seizure.

I've also heard of guys bringing stuff back on their person. (!!!) Does this happen? I mean, I know the guys working the airport scanners are a bit dim, but... (appologies to all airport scanners on here! Though, if you make me take of my damned workboots one more time...)

Experiences? Close calls? Funny stories??

----------


## WILLinSPAIN

I shipped about $400 worth of shit bought in a supplement shop on an island in the cerribean and it got caught by customs and i thought i did a pretty good job. those guys are good.

----------


## tonberry

> In Brazil you can purchase at every gym that I visited. They will also administer all the shots for you, plan PCT, the works. This includes the very upscale executive level type of gyms. You can also purchase at a lot of pharmacies.
> 
> Lastly if you are really hard up and the two options above do not work, simply go to a Dr. and ask him for a perscription.
> 
> It is a piece of cake in Brazil. However, they are illegal.


I already knew that you could easily purchase them on Brazil, but if they're on sale on nearly every gym and if they're illegal at the same time... isn't there any check on the gyms?

Since we're talking about countries I've been doing some research and I've found that back here, in Portugal, to buy it you have to have three prescriptions, one of which is meant to be delivered to the Police.
My friend, who's been to Law school, informed me about that and that although you need those three prescriptions that it's not illegal to have them, so, if someone had it they couldn't be really arrested for that.

He only mentioned me a case where a couple of doctors prescribed without notifying the police (which apparently is the norm) and so they got busted. Their patients however didn't go to jail.

----------


## fabry

hi there...
i was in egypt (rerd sea) last week and walked into a pharmacy to buy viagra..
they saw i was fit and they asked me if i do bb..
just the time to answer YES and he came to me with all sort of aas.. 
dunno if it is legal there.. but they sell them..

----------


## IronFreakX

EGYPT they sell all kinds of roids here no1 will ask u nething 

where were u staying??

----------


## fanatic

If you want a good standard of living and still want easy access to AAS, move to San Diego. Youre like 10 minutes away from every AAS you could want- and cheap too.

----------


## alevok

In Turkey you can get genuine primo, sustanon , anadrol , andriol , ,methyltest, nolva, proviron , HCG , clomid, cyclofenil , lasix without prescription.....

----------


## British_beef

> hi there...
> i was in egypt (rerd sea) last week and walked into a pharmacy to buy viagra..
> they saw i was fit and they asked me if i do bb..
> just the time to answer YES and he came to me with all sort of aas.. 
> dunno if it is legal there.. but they sell them..




fabry im going to red sea soon, please pm me

----------


## Tom_k_999

So is it legal to purchas AAS at pharmacies in Thailand?





> Thailand is plentyful and a common "juice holiday" for people. Good gyms and a nice laid back atmosphere... been to Pataya and Bangkok - both nice cities. Pataya Beach is quite a bit less developed then Bangkok...
> 
> Doha, Qatar or even better... Dubai, UAE are both decent places on the Arabian Penninsula. Dubai is quite Westernized. But in the Middle East, sales are seem to be restricted to Slin, Genotropin GH (need to know the right pharmacist  ), Testosterone Enanthate , Sustanon , Deca (50mg/mL) and various anicilaries (Clomid, Proviron , Nolvadex ...)...
> 
> Being able to go to a pharmacist and fill your own order is a great luxury - never have to worry about losing a source or doing anything illegal...

----------


## scav

In Norway use is legal, selling is illegal.

But getting the juice here is damn easy  :Smilie:

----------


## Rsox420

Mexico is a country that 
1. Sells anabolic steroids to anyone at pharmacies
2. Doesnt care about the quality of what they are selling

Mexico is a very good bet thou, most pharmacies have supplies of deca -durabolin , dianabol , sustanon 250, and nolvadex . Stay away from the vet stores though. DO NOT BUY EQUIPOSE FORM VET STORES

----------


## Tom_k_999

Is the accomadation and gym in Mexico cheap or expensive? I"m thinking of taking an AAS holiday sometime soon, do a couple courses

----------


## beuleux

believe it or not roids are legal in the UK you can buy, possess and even import gear as long as its for personal use so what ever amount you think you can get away with as one course you can bring back with you from your hols...dont take my word for it check out the home office website.

----------


## Tom_k_999

> My recommendation to all is to move to China as I did some years ago. Everything is legal to order and arrives in about 3 days. Oh, vials and oil must come from overseas. Great food (international and Chinese), great gyms, great girls, cheap cost of living and the locals treat foreigners very well.


I head they don't have any AAS at pharmacies in China, is that true? Can you still go to the phramacy and get them to order it for you?

----------


## Darkness

My gf is from South Africa and she says its all OTC there. We're going there in january and I'll be getting some goods  :Big Grin:

----------


## big an rich

I was in Egypt and was offered sus 250 over the counter and the woman who was gonna sell me it was gonna inject me too. She had a huge amount of needles and syringes under the counter. About $8 she was gonna charge so I didn't bother and bought someviagra instead for some holiday fun.

----------


## Mysterious11

I live in Kuwait and you can buy almost any AAS here with ease. Just walk into a pharmacy and ask. It is all genuine gear so you don't have to worry about fakes. I love it!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## thunderin

> I live in Kuwait and you can buy almost any AAS here with ease. Just walk into a pharmacy and ask. It is all genuine gear so you don't have to worry about fakes. I love it!


Small world. I used to buy mine at the pharmacies in Fahaheel. I usually order 1 week ahead.




> I head they don't have any AAS at pharmacies in China, is that true? Can you still go to the phramacy and get them to order it for you?


Beijing is the only place I have been able to buy in pharmacies. Mail order from a pharmaceutical house in best.

----------


## Rider

As far as i am concerned Turkey also is a good place to visit for getting some goodies!

----------


## Two4the$$

> I live in Kuwait and you can buy almost any AAS here with ease. Just walk into a pharmacy and ask. It is all genuine gear so you don't have to worry about fakes. I love it!


Tell me that little girl in the avatar isn't someone you know...


And secondly - I have no trouble getting "goodies" right here. You guys are stumped finding gear? Look harder.

----------


## Mysterious11

And if she is???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## GB94

If you've got the guts to come, you can walk right into the pharmacies in Baghdad and get whatever you want.

----------


## TENNISADD2005

You from Portugal? What is the Availability there?

----------


## blatant_badass

> Beijing is the only place I have been able to buy in pharmacies. Mail order from a pharmaceutical house in best.


Where abouts in Beijing if you dont mind me asking. Moved here not to long ago and everything you have said so far is spot on. Met Mr. China a couple of weeks ago at the gym also speaks decent english: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english...ent_320200.htm

----------


## panelamen

I am from Ecuador, South america and you can buy in the pharm,: Deca , Test e and primo from major labs like shering.

Vet store: EQ, and test prop

----------


## DecaDant

> Im from the UK and we do not have "draconian laws". It is legal to import and posess AS for your own consumption.


I think the police and courts would say different...

1. The classification of drugs, in Schedule 2 to the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971, is based on the harm they may cause:
- Class A (the most harmful) includes morphine, diamorphine (heroin) and cocaine.
- Class B (an intermediate category) includes amphetamines, barbiturates and cannabis.
- Class C (the least harmful) includes anabolic steroids , benzodiazepines and growth hormones.

2. Under the Misuse of Drugs Act the current maximum penalty for supply of, or possession with intent to supply Class B drugs is 14 years in prison, for Class C it is currently five years in prison. The maximum penalty for possession of Class B drugs is five years in prison, compared with two years for Class C drugs.

 :1laugh:

----------


## DecaDant

> believe it or not roids are legal in the UK you can buy, possess and even import gear as long as its for personal use so what ever amount you think you can get away with as one course you can bring back with you from your hols...dont take my word for it check out the home office website.


Anyone out there reading this beware. This isn't true. AS are controlled substances in the UK and have been since 1971.

1. The classification of drugs, in Schedule 2 to the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971, is based on the harm they may cause:
- Class A (the most harmful) includes morphine, diamorphine (heroin) and cocaine.
- Class B (an intermediate category) includes amphetamines, barbiturates and cannabis.
- Class C (the least harmful) includes anabolic steroids , benzodiazepines and growth hormones.

2. Under the Misuse of Drugs Act the current maximum penalty for supply of, or possession with intent to supply Class B drugs is 14 years in prison, for Class C it is currently five years in prison. The maximum penalty for possession of Class B drugs is five years in prison, compared with two years for Class C drugs.

----------


## Warrior

ANyone been in Lebanon?

----------


## ipso facto

Lebanon ... yup, twice for about 2 month periods of time around Beirut and in the mountains. Beautiful country, but a bit chaotic. Also VERY expensive. The only thing cheap in Lebanon is mobile phone service

----------


## Warrior

> Lebanon ... yup, twice for about 2 month periods of time around Beirut and in the mountains. Beautiful country, but a bit chaotic. Also VERY expensive. The only thing cheap in Lebanon is mobile phone service


Only going for a few days at the end of the month - but I have heard it is expensive. The hotel is a pretty penny already. Did you check out the gear situation? Is it the same as other ME countries?

----------


## ipso facto

I didn't buy anything, but I know from friends there that I can get anything listed in the threads here. There is an athletic community in Lebanon, and steroids are used (and abused). They are readily available from the pharmacy.

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

Anyone think mexico is kind of a bad place to buy gear, seems like mostly things you find there are deca , sust, and andriol

----------


## Peducho0113

hey guys it great to be able to read all your responces I am knew to all this but I sure want to learn more and more everyday. Thank you all for all the information you provide for new guys like me.

----------


## professorfrank

One way to use ANABOLIC STEROIDS is to make them yourselves, I recommend the book "Anabolic Steroids and Making Them" .

*[EDITED LINK]*

*Two posts does not qualify you for this plug...

.: Warrior*

----------


## no1snowman

look and u will find..

----------


## Phenom

> As far as i am concerned Turkey also is a good place to visit for getting some goodies!


hmmm, what part of turkey is best to visit in opinion bro?

----------


## _kardon_

Does anyone know if Japan is legal or illegal for purchase and consumption of AS?

----------


## Rolling-Slab

> So is it legal to purchas AAS at pharmacies in Thailand?


It sure is. Just walk into any Pharmacy tell them what you want, chances are they have it sitting on the shelf. I went in with a friend. He asked what Steroids do you stock, this cute little Thai girl pharmacist pulled out a thick folder of stock literature for us to look at.

Plus its a great place to live, beach life, very low cost of living, fantastic night life, excellent gyms. I recommend Universe gym in Pattaya. Thats where Ill be most afternoons.

----------


## auslifta

nothings illegal in thailand if you have money,Australia and New Zealand are the hardest in the world isolation and the toughest customs in the world are to blame. but would'nt live anywhere else.

----------


## Kale

> It sure is. Just walk into any Pharmacy tell them what you want, chances are they have it sitting on the shelf. I went in with a friend. He asked what Steroids do you stock, this cute little Thai girl pharmacist pulled out a thick folder of stock literature for us to look at.
> 
> *Plus its a great place to live, beach life, very low cost of living, fantastic night life, excellent gyms.* I recommend Universe gym in Pattaya. Thats where Ill be most afternoons.


 :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## CSAR

> Does anyone know if Japan is legal or illegal for purchase and consumption of AS?


While I'm not certain about AAS legality in Japan, here's what I've been told...

It isn't illegal to have AAS in Japan, but it is illegal to inject them - go figure! But, you can't just walk into a pharmacy and buy them OTC. You gotta have a prescription.

Now, here's something interesting. One of my colleagues lives in Thailand 6 months out of the year and routinely brings back AAS through Japanese customs. Every time a customs officer searched his bags, they opened up his shave kit and found the 'roids, but just smiled and sent him on his merry way. However, once he had a couple of syringes w/ needles along with his gear and they confiscated them, but left the juice. This would seem to support the "no injections" law, but I'm not sure.

Last bit of info about the same colleague. The very first time he brought back the goodies from Thailand, he stuffed a few vials of Test-Enthanate in his cowboy boots because he wasn't sure as to the legality of juice in Japan. Anyhow, the officer made him take off his boots and the vials fell out. The officer looked at the bottles, consulted his superior, and then they both laughed at him for trying to hide the sauce. The officer stuck the gear into his suitcase and cleared him.

If the no injection, ok 'roid law is confusing, welcome to life in Japan. I've been here 6 years and I'm still trying to figure out this place.

----------


## ruffcute

lol funny shit

----------


## CSAR

> lol funny shit


Tell me about it. I spit my protein out and sprayed our department head when he was telling us his stories.

----------


## filatov

In Bulgaria in pharmaces: Omnadren , Dbol (Bionabol), Ratabolil(Deca 50mg/ml), Deca and Proviron (very rearly), Clen , Nolva(Tamoksifen), Clomid(Klostylbegit),Pregnyl(HCG ). Also the black market is full of quality gear, fakes are somethig unusual. THe prices are funny compared to US.

----------


## vermin

> 


Puzzled by this, Kale. Do you disagree with his statement? I would have not thought so....

----------


## LuigiBellucci

I'm from Sicily and here is Legal --- you can go in the nearest Pharmacy and get them..and they are not fake :-D in some pharmacies you need a prescription but..if its easy to rearange somethig with a doctor for money lll a fake prescrioption..but in general in here you go there and they will give it to you  :Smilie: ) that why I love here things are nice haha

----------


## bruteman

What countries in Europe are they legal? I'm not moving to Thailand, as nice as it sounds. But, I just may decide to become a volunteer English teacher in a foreign European country so that I can do my juice in peace. And I mean are all these steroids in the pharmacy? I know most pharmacies stock testosterone , but are they gonna actually stock equipose, tren , etc. as well? And, can you just walk right in and tell them you want it without seeing a doc or having a prescription?

P.S. Obviously there is no idea over UK, because we have heard two veryyyy conflicting viewpoints on it in this thread.

----------


## Bulldog1115

how is aruba for purchasing goods?

----------


## Allaroundtheworld

I am getting ready to travel to Saudi Arabia for work. Presently I am in Western Kazakhstan. I have my gear with me which is easy to get here in Kazakhstan. I do not want my gear to go to waste and am currently training for a November show. How safe is it to bring my gear into Saudi Arabia in regards to customs etc. In addition what about my sticks. I know you can get gear in the Middle East, but not sure where I will be at yet, work does not tell me and for all I know I could be in the middle of nowhere. Anyone know for sure what the customs is like in Saudi and what the penalites are if caught with the gear.

----------


## Allaroundtheworld

I am getting ready to travel to Saudi Arabia for work. Presently I am in Western Kazakhstan. I have my gear with me which is easy to get here in Kazakhstan. I do not want my gear to go to waste and am currently training for a November show. How safe is it to bring my gear into Saudi Arabia in regards to customs etc. In addition what about my sticks. I know you can get gear in the Middle East, but not sure where I will be at yet, work does not tell me and for all I know I could be in the middle of nowhere. Anyone know for sure what the customs is like in Saudi and what the penalites are if caught with the gear.

----------


## Gears

> My recommendation to all is to move to China as I did some years ago. Everything is legal to order and arrives in about 3 days. Oh, vials and oil must come from overseas. Great food (international and Chinese), great gyms, great girls, cheap cost of living and the locals treat foreigners very well.


A new reason for me to learn Chineese.

----------


## Bio-boosted

> What countries in Europe are they legal? I'm not moving to Thailand, as nice as it sounds. But, I just may decide to become a volunteer English teacher in a foreign European country so that I can do my juice in peace. And I mean are all these steroids in the pharmacy? I know most pharmacies stock testosterone , but are they gonna actually stock equipose, tren , etc. as well? And, can you just walk right in and tell them you want it without seeing a doc or having a prescription?
> 
> P.S. Obviously there is no idea over UK, because we have heard two veryyyy conflicting viewpoints on it in this thread.


The UK is fine my friend. The quoted 2 years jail is for the sale and distribution of AAS, or possession of UGL (counterfeit). As a class C the drug is legal to possess, use and import for personal use. The amount allowed for personal import/consumption (what the customs official will chew over) is not a set amount, this causes some confusion. 
There is NO confusion over the legality of AAS in the UK, they are thankfully legal. I have it on paper from a government 'drug awareness' magazine. It's also common knowledge here. We cannot get them OTC tho. 
I know Greece is good as is Turkey, i'd like to know Where Spain stands, anyone know about Spain??

----------


## Hold_your_breath

spains a no no - a mate who lives in barca tried loads of places a couple of months ago - they asked him for a presciption...

----------


## Indymuscleguy

What about the Netherlands?

----------


## Bio-boosted

> spains a no no - a mate who lives in barca tried loads of places a couple of months ago - they asked him for a presciption...


Thanks. You've just saved me a plane ticket !
Nederlands, there's a thought. Just about anything goes in Holland eh. Any Dutch Bros here?

----------


## robinson0217

> Thailand is plentyful and a common "juice holiday" for people. Good gyms and a nice laid back atmosphere... been to Pataya and Bangkok - both nice cities. Pataya Beach is quite a bit less developed then Bangkok...
> 
> Doha, Qatar or even better... Dubai, UAE are both decent places on the Arabian Penninsula. Dubai is quite Westernized. But in the Middle East, sales are seem to be restricted to Slin, Genotropin GH (need to know the right pharmacist  ), Testosterone Enanthate , Sustanon , Deca (50mg/mL) and various anicilaries (Clomid, Proviron , Nolvadex ...)...
> 
> Being able to go to a pharmacist and fill your own order is a great luxury - never have to worry about losing a source or doing anything illegal...


*?* Is Dianabol available in Doha Qatar, it is the only thing missing from my cycle. If so, what pharmacies have it? If not, can it be imported? *?*

----------


## Bio-boosted

> Anyone out there reading this beware. This isn't true. AS are controlled substances in the UK and have been since 1971.
> 
> 1. The classification of drugs, in Schedule 2 to the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971, is based on the harm they may cause:
> - Class A (the most harmful) includes morphine, diamorphine (heroin) and cocaine.
> - Class B (an intermediate category) includes amphetamines, barbiturates and cannabis.
> - Class C (the least harmful) includes anabolic steroids , benzodiazepines and growth hormones.
> 
> 2. Under the Misuse of Drugs Act the current maximum penalty for supply of, or possession with intent to supply Class B drugs is 14 years in prison, for Class C it is currently five years in prison. The maximum penalty for possession of Class B drugs is five years in prison, compared with two years for Class C drugs.


Wrong, wrong and wrong..
Here in the UK it IS legal to possess AND import, for an 'ambiguous' ammount.
This misinformed post type is getting on my nerves, so here is the OFFICAL wording on the subject taken from the Governments so-called educational website "talktofrank" :-
>>>Anabolic steroids are Class C drugs to be sold only by pharmacists with a doctor's prescription. *It's legal to possess or import steroids as long as they're for personal use*. But possession or importing with intent to supply (which includes giving them to friends) is illegal and could lead to 14 years in prison and an unlimited fine.<<<

Over here we still keep our mouths shut about it all, despite the legality, coz we don't want to the authorities to notice too much. We don't want to be persecuted like our US brothers.
Hope this clears it up.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Bio-boosted

Oh, and for what it's worth, Class Cs are tended to be 'overlooked' by the police. Cannabis was reassigned from B to C a couple of years ago, and this was looking good as even the law keep saying they are wasting too much time bothering with pot.
Then some dumb-ass politician put it back to a class B again.. lol no mixed messages there then...

----------


## dellrugby

I am in Kuwait and the Pharmacys are saying I can have HGH over the counter but no on Sustanon and deca

----------


## lyxu1978

hi im a scammer, please send me your money and i will be happy to keep it and never contact you again

----------


## eded

UAE-dubai. illegal

Dont take any testosterone or deca through even if in transit.

4 years sentence. If you have a prescription it may be ok, but I would not risk it.

This is 1st hand info, you can look it up on their list of illegal drugs.

And they have amazing equipment to find gear, 1 guy had 3 poppy seeds from a bread roll eaten at Heathrow airport on his jacket- sentenced to 4 years.

It is a shame because I am going on a juice trip to pattaya in a few weeks and am stopping at my sisters (in Dubai) after.
Looks like I wont be bringing any back. 


BRASIL- illegal

You cant buy in chemist and doctors wont write prescriptions (I am here now).
However just spoke to the guy working in small village gym and he is going to introduce me to a guy on monday with dec and test.


South Africa- illegal

was there 2 weeks ago illegal but easy to get. Ask a nightclub bouncer or in the street in tourist areas guys will ask if you want grass,they can probably get it.
I scored in 3 days.

----------


## Deltasaurus

this thread is 3 years old LOL

----------


## Kale

> this thread is 3 years old LOL


Who cares !!! People are keeping it updated and its an important thread if you travel a lot

----------


## gangers

what about mexico i hear thats a good place for steroids

----------


## FutureRoider

There is a small Island called Mauritius, you can get OTC. As far as i know,they are Sust,Deca ,Winstrol . Black market Dbol ,Anadrol and loads of shit am not aware.

----------


## eded

Anybody know what is going on in Thailand right now.
supposed to be going there via Dubai at the end of the week but hear the airport is closed.

Any advice?

----------


## BlackHat

Gear from pharmacy in Kuwait ? Hmmm ... well let me say this ... 

Yes its very easy to get almost from anyone that works @ a gym ... maybe some pharmacy could hook u up... 

But it isnt like you said u can just walk into any pharmacy and get something like HGH ? No way! lol

----------


## cowboycnet

Thailand used to be my old stomping ground in Special Forces, most pharms user friendly and in Cambodia even better.

----------


## NVR2ND

> I live in the Caribbean...they're no possession laws for the aforementioned compound...or substances related to it


So in your area, anyone can walk into a pharmacy to order something? How hard do you think it would be to walk into a place, and then ship back to the USA? As I doubt that they would Xray every package it would stand to reason that it would have a higher rate of success.

----------


## iamsimon

How about singapore or indonesia? are they legal to buy there?

----------


## thai-lan

Anyone living in thailand?? i got a few questions

----------


## lovbyts

> Anyone living in thailand?? i got a few questions


There are a few people who live there and frequent the place regularly like myself.
What's the question?

----------


## Probably

i say mexico/thai/turkey are best for AAS .. 

any idea what other stuff u can get in egypt other than slin,deca ,and test? no winny or tren even at vets?

----------


## Dirty_Daddy

hi everyone...I am soon gonna move to thailand where I'm gonna live for a while with my girl. Besides what I'm goin there for, they told me steroids are pretty much legal and you can just walk in a pharmacy and buy/order everything you need, but in the turists areas they sometime try to give you fakes and shit like that, so the better idea should be to go to a serious gym and ask there for direction (since everything is legal anyway). 
Does someone has any experience doing this? Or i do just have to find out myself ^_^

----------


## xo3et

^ This wont be any hassel dude your get them easy. Ask advice in gym regards fakes and your be sorted.

*Anyone any experience on laws in SUDAN????*

----------


## Kale

> hi everyone...I am soon gonna move to thailand where I'm gonna live for a while with my girl. Besides what I'm goin there for, they told me steroids are pretty much legal and you can just walk in a pharmacy and buy/order everything you need, but in the turists areas they sometime try to give you fakes and shit like that, so the better idea should be to go to a serious gym and ask there for direction (since everything is legal anyway). 
> Does someone has any experience doing this? Or i do just have to find out myself ^_^


When you are able to PM drop me a note and I will tell u where to go

----------


## Azzuri

> If you want a good standard of living and still want easy access to AAS, move to San Diego. Youre like 10 minutes away from every AAS you could want- and cheap too.


Really, how so? I'm going to vacation in San Diego right in the middle of my cycle. I was gonna send my gear to my hotel, but If I can buy stuff anywhere. Thinking of moving there anyway, nice extra bonus I hope!

----------


## cmeflibi

anyone know anything about Pakistan. I know I can get decent pain killers here which has been nice. I don't have to wait on the states to mail them. I do have a script for what I'm using, but it's like 3 bucks for 30 pills. I've also gotten Ambien OTC here as well. That one I did get a script for, but he hardly looked at it. I'm thinking a scanner can fix that right up. Islamabad is an awesome place if anyone is interested in coming. I know this big monster bouncer guy here and I'm going to see where he gets his stuff. Pakistani's aren't ever 250lbs and this dude is. 

I'll report back in a day or two after I make my rounds and see what I can find. I've slowly been probing places. Pharmacists here are salesmen and nothing more. They don't have schooling like in the USA and just want to sell you the shit. Can anyone come up with a decent list of what they can get and where. I may tailor my cycle around what I can get easily.

From my experience in the middle east, they take alot of injections for random stuff so you can get pins just about any where as well. it's not un common here at all.

----------


## Kale

> anyone know anything about Pakistan. I know I can get decent pain killers here which has been nice. I don't have to wait on the states to mail them. I do have a script for what I'm using, but it's like 3 bucks for 30 pills. I've also gotten Ambien OTC here as well. That one I did get a script for, but he hardly looked at it. I'm thinking a scanner can fix that right up. Islamabad is an awesome place if anyone is interested in coming. I know this big monster bouncer guy here and I'm going to see where he gets his stuff. Pakistani's aren't ever 250lbs and this dude is. 
> 
> I'll report back in a day or two after I make my rounds and see what I can find. I've slowly been probing places. Pharmacists here are salesmen and nothing more. They don't have schooling like in the USA and just want to sell you the shit. Can anyone come up with a decent list of what they can get and where. I may tailor my cycle around what I can get easily.
> 
> From my experience in the middle east, they take alot of injections for random stuff so you can get pins just about any where as well. it's not un common here at all.


I hear you can buy C4 at bargain basement prices  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## cmeflibi

haha, like c4 go boom type of stuff? I wouldn't know

Good news. You can in fact buy gear here in Pakistan. I just went into a pharmacy. I'm going for a cutting cycle so I tried for winny and test prop. I ended up getting Testaviron with pins for a whopping $12 us haha. I didn't have time to do the math as it was pretty crowded so I just grabbed 15 amps with 250 mg a piece.


Can anyone make a list of the type of pharmaceutical stuff we can get. I'm not familiar with the type of stuff you would get from a Pharmacy. I guess I'm just open to different options. Is there anything like Tren I could get? Like I said i'm still hunting down my Winny and have to pick up PCT.

----------


## popeyeuk

I have recently arrived here and I am keen to get back on my cycle and get working again. I am a little nervous about wandering into a pharmacy and asking for roids. Unless anyway knows how its done her. Help appreciated guys

----------


## Undercover

I live in Germany but originally from Lebanon. I'm in Lebanon right now for vacation and it's ridiculous how much everyone at the gym has grown from last year's visit. It's a bit cheap here and it's all friends recommending friends to use. It's usually the owner of the gym or a trainer that does the injections, and controls how the cycle and PCT go for everyone. 

As for obtaining steroids , it really depends on the pharmacist. I know the people in my city so I can get it easily. One could just simply go to a gym and get some though.

I was thinking about starting my first cycle in January or so. Anyone has an idea about the laws in Germany? What risk would I be taking bringing in steroids? Would they just destroy the package or would I have to pay a fine or something?

----------


## user123456

Can someone confirm whether Singapore is the same as the UK? Legal to posses for personal use but illegal to sell?

----------


## Pac Man

I've thought about Mexico myself seeing as I am less than 10 minutes from the border. I'm just worried about quality over there, anyone got tips on how to shop smart and not get jipped in Mexico?

----------


## cmeflibi

an update on Pakistan.

So far I've gotten Prime, but really expensive if you do a proper cycle.
Winny. Decent price. They have inject, but decently expensive. They also sell oral which I switched to so I don't have to inject every day/other day. That shit stings a little.
I also know they have Deca . Basically everyone I'm here with is on juice, so we just keep seeing what we can get. It's nice, I go in there with a list, and I get the goods. I just have to see if they have PCT here as well. I don't see why they wouldn't have clomid and HCG . I will admit, I did start my cycle without first getting my PCT which is a huge no no, but I was a little excited to get started on my cycle. I have made some decent gains, but due to work, I have been slacking with the gym because Im here for work and it's hard to get in the gym while working 12 hr days. I also got lucky, I got to build a gym in my house which is worth approx 55k USD, so I have my own personal gym in my house lol! it just isn't getting used as much as it should.

----------


## almard

I'm in Qatar and I can tell you can get Test, Deca , sustanon only from the pharmacy. you can go to any gym her and ask for gear but MOST of the gear her from underdoses UG labs.. so No GH, IGF!1...ect

----------


## CaliPhotog

Alright... So I'm going to go ahead and wake up this sleeping bear of a thread! lol. I'm going to be heading to Croatia, Turkey and Greece in a few months and wanted to see if anybody is familiar with what is available in pharms in any of these countries. Thanks!

----------


## terraj

> Alright... So I'm going to go ahead and wake up this sleeping bear of a thread! lol. I'm going to be heading to Croatia, Turkey and Greece in a few months and wanted to see if anybody is familiar with what is available in pharms in any of these countries. Thanks!


Greece, I spent a couple of summers on the Islands, late 90....roids were easy to come by. 
However, this may have changed...
Turkey....at the pharmacy - without any priscription, last time I checked.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Man i dunno its easy to get them in mx but i think even canseco got caught..... A safe place is Colombia .. If u speeak Spanish u can even find their online stores and tell them to give u their land address, I know my bud went to a pharmacy and got his deca no problem and testoviron as well, ********... Alot of stuff. Good quality hgh as well

----------


## CaliPhotog

> Greece, I spent a couple of summers on the Islands, late 90....roids were easy to come by. 
> However, this may have changed...
> Turkey....at the pharmacy - without any priscription, last time I checked.


Yeah, Turkey is supposed to be pretty dope! I just want to get enough gear to run 2 cycles, so that should be pretty easy to get back across.

----------


## Rambo21

So getting testosterone etc seems not so hard to get , but what about getting HGH in egypt or thailand ?

----------


## skyjumper

headed to mexico right at the start of my pct ...think ill be able to find some nova and ldex easy?

----------


## mant01

So are they legal in Holland? easy to get?

----------


## CaliPhotog

> headed to mexico right at the start of my pct ...think ill be able to find some nova and ldex easy?


ahhhhhh dude! You are crazy takng a chance to get your PCT drugs last minute! You should have EVERYTHING you need BEFORE you even start!

----------


## skyjumper

i have my whole pct together... but i just found out i have to be in mexico....i cant take my pct with me, so im going to have to build it there

----------


## skyjumper

sure wasnt planned

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

Did you go on a "juice holiday?" I was thinking of doing the same thing. It is 2009 now though and wondering where to go these days? I live in San Diego and Mexico is very close, but I think the gear down there is junk.

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> hi everyone...I am soon gonna move to thailand where I'm gonna live for a while with my girl. Besides what I'm goin there for, they told me steroids are pretty much legal and you can just walk in a pharmacy and buy/order everything you need, but in the turists areas they sometime try to give you fakes and shit like that, so the better idea should be to go to a serious gym and ask there for direction (since everything is legal anyway). 
> Does someone has any experience doing this? Or i do just have to find out myself ^_^


Did you go there? Are you there now? How is it? Gear available? How are the gyms? Political unrest causing problems?

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> Man i dunno its easy to get them in mx but i think even canseco got caught..... A safe place is Colombia .. If u speeak Spanish u can even find their online stores and tell them to give u their land address, I know my bud went to a pharmacy and got his deca no problem and testoviron as well, ********... Alot of stuff. Good quality hgh as well


How are the laws in Canada and access to gear? How do you know about Columbia? I am thinking of going on a juice holiday and I was going to go to Argentina, but I keep hearing how nice Columbia is. But I don't know about gear or gyms in either place.

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> Alright... So I'm going to go ahead and wake up this sleeping bear of a thread! lol. I'm going to be heading to Croatia, Turkey and Greece in a few months and wanted to see if anybody is familiar with what is available in pharms in any of these countries. Thanks!


Are you going there for vacation? Or bodybuilding? Or both? I have been to a lot of countries, but I haven't been to any fo those yet and want to badly. The prettiest girl I have ever seen was from Croatia! My brother has been to Turkey and said it was great. I heard Greece is great also. Maybe I will want to take my juice holiday over there. Got any current info on gyms and gear?

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> So are they legal in Holland? easy to get?


Did you get your answer? I didn't see any replies to your thread and I was wondering about Holland also? That would be a great place to go! You live in the UK right? How are things there as far as getting and using gear?

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> anyone know anything about Pakistan. I know I can get decent pain killers here which has been nice. I don't have to wait on the states to mail them. I do have a script for what I'm using, but it's like 3 bucks for 30 pills. I've also gotten Ambien OTC here as well. That one I did get a script for, but he hardly looked at it. I'm thinking a scanner can fix that right up. Islamabad is an awesome place if anyone is interested in coming. I know this big monster bouncer guy here and I'm going to see where he gets his stuff. Pakistani's aren't ever 250lbs and this dude is. 
> 
> I'll report back in a day or two after I make my rounds and see what I can find. I've slowly been probing places. Pharmacists here are salesmen and nothing more. They don't have schooling like in the USA and just want to sell you the shit. Can anyone come up with a decent list of what they can get and where. I may tailor my cycle around what I can get easily.
> 
> From my experience in the middle east, they take alot of injections for random stuff so you can get pins just about any where as well. it's not un common here at all.


I am an American living in San Diego. Would I like a juice holiday there? How are the gyms? It seems like not the much fun of a place?

----------


## CaliPhotog

> Are you going there for vacation? Or bodybuilding? Or both? I have been to a lot of countries, but I haven't been to any fo those yet and want to badly. The prettiest girl I have ever seen was from Croatia! My brother has been to Turkey and said it was great. I heard Greece is great also. Maybe I will want to take my juice holiday over there. Got any current info on gyms and gear?


Actually I am a photographer and I have a client that is sending me there to do some work. I though that I would check out the situation while over there.

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> Actually I am a photographer and I have a client that is sending me there to do some work. I though that I would check out the situation while over there.


Keep us posted? I might go over there if it sounds good.

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

How much trouble is it getting blood work in Thailand?

----------


## pedrolatino

> You can find good legal injectables Test, Deca , Equipoise in all Latin America.
> Orals are a bit harder to find there, but with test you can grow a lot before you will need them.


Hi there...interesting to hear that, as I am from Brazil and steroids are definitely not legal here without a proper perscription...

It's easy to get them, but illegal, without prescription...

I don't know about the Spanish-speaking Latin America though...
 :Smilie:

----------


## TexSavant

I once launched a model rocket (technically, a high-powered rocket w/17 kN-s total impulse) over a major river. It was recovered 5 minutes later with its modest payload intact, right in the field I was aiming for, by two friends stationed on the other side. The bird reached a height above ground of 750m (2,460 ft) and traveled a longitudinal distance of approx. 1700m (~1 mi)  :Ninja1:

----------


## SlammerJammerMan

Awesome news about Beijing. I am traveling there for a month on sat.

Does anyway know the online ordering place that was mentioned previously? Can you pm me if you cant post it. Cheers guys and dolls!

----------


## TOXXXIC

Greetings 2 All,
I'll be so pleased to know how are the things with the goods in South America, in particular Argentina?
I am going to move there next year.
Pardon my imperfect English  :Wink:

----------


## oogdoogan

Personal use is legal in Japan. Having about 2 weeks supply without a perscription is OK but there is no relevant law to state as to how much 2 weks supply is. You can buy in Japan with relative ease but actual use is very low. 
In Japan, testing positive to a drug test is enough for a conviction. They can even take samples of your hair to test. I've never heard of anyone being tested for steroids , or for that matter, being charged with possessing more than 2 weeks supply. But then again, I don't know EVERYONE in Japan.
Unfortunately I can't find any proof of all of these statements in English. Japan seems to be a place where the law is not so clear. Many times if you are caught doing the wrong thing, you admit it and apologize, you will often be let off with a warning. Maybe not with murder, but it has happened before.

----------


## Quo

Yep, I second everything oogdoogan says about Japan. Lived there for 5 years, did a few cycles and never had a problem. As the "BIG" aesthetic isn't really the thing there, steroid use is very much a fringe activity and completely flies under the radar of law enforcement and society at large.

----------


## The Chew

I'm thinking of taking a "gear-vacation" down to Mexico. I've heard it legal there if you have a prescription and it's really easy to get one, just talk to the doctor. Anybody have expereiences with a trip in mexico for gear? Quality okay? I've read that you wanna stay shy of the vets.

----------


## nrg_freak

Old thread but Thailand u can get it all!!! Trust me on this prices are cheap cheap cheap!!!

----------


## TheWarHammer

just getting back into the world of BB and such after a long break. Feeling good and soon will be looking for gear. just really wanted to say that it is nice to come back to the same community i left. The info and help here is truly genuine

----------


## ronniehouse

*Edited*

----------


## The Titan99

> So is it legal to purchas AAS at pharmacies in Thailand?


Yes, absolutely legal. Most of the pharmacists don't know dick so you need to know what you want.

----------


## The Titan99

> How much trouble is it getting blood work in Thailand?


Easy, but it can be pricey (100 us dollars) some places, but readily available.

----------


## WOLFnatural

how about good old canada? any success stories from them?

----------


## lovbyts

> Yes, absolutely legal. Most of the pharmacists don't know dick so you need to know what you want.


Thailand is crazy, there are some BIG boys over there. Last time I was there in April one of the guys at my hotel could have passed for the twin brother of Lou Ferrigno yes in size also at his peak.

Maybe that's why I like Philippines better now (sort of) because no one uses over there and I am HUGE compared to 99.99% of the guys there.  :7up:  The girls over there really like it also, they dont see guys with decent muscles often and when you hook up and take off your shirt it's fun to watch their expression and xxxx  :Smilie:

----------


## Atomini

Over here in Canada nobody gives a shit about AAS. 

Anabolic steroids are a schedule IV drug here, which means they are legal to use and posess here. Police don't care because it's not against the law to use.

----------


## Bonaparte

> My recommendation to all is to move to China as I did some years ago. Everything is legal to order and arrives in about 3 days. Oh, vials and oil must come from overseas. Great food (international and Chinese), great gyms, great girls, cheap cost of living and the locals treat foreigners very well.


Could someone please confirm that this is still the case in China? (since this post is 5 years old)
I've been trying everywhere, and nobody knows anything about China's AAS laws.

----------


## GearLoverFin

> Hi, this is my first post here. I travel a lot and reckon the
> best way to get into steroids would be to go to a country
> where they are legal. There are strict, draconian laws in
> the US/Britain/Australia, so I figure moving to the Netherlands
> or somewhere would be an idea, where you don't have the
> police hassling you over it. Does anyone have a clue about
> legal countries? The steroid I'd particularly like to use is Deca ,
> since it doesn't shrink your jewels.


Well i've heard it's legal to posses in UK and even order through mail and customs wont stop your shipment. But for US and Australia its like you told as what I've heard.

----------


## GearLoverFin

> Hi, this is my first post here. I travel a lot and reckon the
> best way to get into steroids would be to go to a country
> where they are legal. There are strict, draconian laws in
> the US/Britain/Australia, so I figure moving to the Netherlands
> or somewhere would be an idea, where you don't have the
> police hassling you over it. Does anyone have a clue about
> legal countries? The steroid I'd particularly like to use is Deca ,
> since it doesn't shrink your jewels.


And Deca is by the way really supressive to your natural T as of my knowledge

----------


## meat&2veg

Turkey is very good and I live in Thailand...Both over the counter as much as you want no drama, happy days!
Get a tan and some girls while your on your trip, cant go wrong!

----------


## talldutch

Hi guys I am heading for Maylasia, how is the situation overthere?

----------


## jojomcgo

> Over here in Canada nobody gives a shit about AAS. 
> 
> Anabolic steroids are a schedule IV drug here, which means they are legal to use and posess here. Police don't care because it's not against the law to use.



Thats it im moving to canada.At least they speak english A  :Welcome:

----------


## dren

> Thats it im moving to canada.At least they speak english A


Maybe legal to use but depends how much you get caught with, if it's for resale or the officer hates you or the idea of juice then your stuff is gone, jail time is small, now they just built Canadas largest prison in Toronto, and laws change as of 2012 no more 1/2 time prison or no more dead time count, jail is privatize now so any small thing to lock you up

----------


## neverquit

Hey brother whats the DL on Croatia? Do they sell Nolvadex there legally?

----------


## lovbyts

> Hey brother whats the DL on Croatia? Do they sell Nolvadex there legally?


How about not bumping or replying to OLD post like the other you you did that is 9 years old...

----------


## GeneticallySuperior

any idea where i can buy AAs legally or online in Turkey?

----------


## International wolf

> How about not bumping or replying to OLD post like the other you you did that is 9 years old...


Or you could be helpful....

Croatia is a no go. Since entering EU-ish territory they have really cleaned up. I tried popping into a pharmacy for somethings and there was no way.....

However, Kosovo is a different story. There is a pharmacy in pristina up on drogodan hill that has dec and test. HCG too. I don't know if that is helpful, but if you are driving, worth your while to stop. The Test is called Test Depo made by Galenika. 

Best of luck.

----------


## Rida5d

Jordan , all of them are approved by the ministry of health.
Some are cheap some are expensive.
1ml/50 mg of organon deca is 10$..
Testoviron is about 6 $ , 250 mg/ml
Those can be obtained in any pharmacy, no prescription needed..

----------


## John Andrew

OK I am biased! Thailand is my home now! I love it. I love the people. I love the safety and friendliness I find everywhere. I can buy everything I want, I just need to know the people because they make a lot of money from tourists who have no idea of the prices or the products they may buy.

----------


## twostepsforward

Thailand here I come!
Now just need to pay off a customs guy; lol. Just kidding... That's illegal.  :Wink:

----------


## returnee

I'm moving to Egypt in January and in the process of looking if ON whey is available over there I've come to find that AAS are all legal there, and they get from a manufacturer in India and Thailand for the most part (the 3 guys I've chatted with). Apparently its totally legal to buy, possess, use whatever, but they really frown upon trying to smuggle out since it is for the use of the Egyptian people. But they've got all the old greats I've never seen originally Masteron , Parabolan 76mg 1-1/2ml amp, the old Halo tabs I loved, Anavar tabs etc. When I was bouncing in the 90's all of that shit was like obsolete, deca , anadrol , or winny was almost guaranteed to be fake, but then after putting in 8-9 years in a factory with my head buried I returned to the gym and my long time lil bro that I re-united with was part owner of a Canadian UGL and EVERYTHING was available again, and in most cases stronger, but still UGL. Back to Egypt, but then some others I've never seen or really heard of like Nandrolone mix (Nandrolone Decanoate 300mg+Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 50mg), Nandrolone Propionate , Tren suspension, Test Retard (Sustenon 400 basically, I think 100mg of each test). My main reason for even finding this thread was because I was looking to ask about the reputations of the labs used by my possibly new connect over there?

----------


## mackbutter

I'm traveling in Ecuador for 1 year and Pharmacies and hospitals have Primoteston enanthate , HCG , Letro, and Proviron and the new 1000mg test-undecanoate called Nebido . Online the pharmacies also list Primo and Deca and Clomid so I'm sure that u just need to find a pharmacy or hospital that has em in-stock.
This list appears to be the limit and that u won't find any other gear here . 
No prescription needed .

----------

